

ShowHN: MultiPLX, RSS Reader Reimagined - sangupta
http://multiplx.com

======
sangupta
Got this posted for a friend. Here is what he has to say:

""" I am excited to announce the launch of my startup, Multiplx.com which is a
RSS Reader Reimagined for all users. It’s a RSS reader, news aggregator and
content discovery application, one in all.

Multiplx.com is still in alpha stage and we are committed to bring all the
features that Google Reader provides, and much more. You may use the following
PROMO code to gain instant access to MultiPLX.com: HACKERNEWS.

I would love to hear from you! """

